# car seats next to side curtain airbags?



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

I was just reading a review of the safeguard which mentions a plus that it can be used next to side curtain airbags, because many seats cannot. Does anyone have an information about this? Is there a list maybe of seats that can or cannot be used w/ sidecurtain airbags? (it'd probably be in each seats manual, right? one consolidated list would be easier, but what about carseats is easy anyway right?) Anyway, any links w/ good info would be appreciated.
Does RF or FF make a difference in regards to this?

My car does have side airbags, and we have DS's seat (marathon) on the side.... it has a 60/40 split seat that makes it hard to get a tight install in the center (plus no center LATCH). We have three seats, DH's and Grandma's car do not have side airbags so I can switch if needed.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I wonder this too, since we plan to get side curtain airbags in our next vehicle.


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

I thought all carseats were okay to install next to side airbags? *Running off to check my manuals*


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

...yeah, I never thought about it til I read that either. (the review was on car-seat.org, so another forum, so could be a mistake there too.) So searching for info one way or another.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

not getting too far with google but did find this at NHTSA Not sure how much I'm allowed to quote (100 words?) the rest is here: http://www-nrd.nhtsa.dot.gov/pdf/nrd.../1001aloke.txt

Quote:

For TWG and NHTSA procedures:
Seat mounted bags
- 3 YO
4/10 exceeded Injury Reference Values
8/10 exceeded Injury Reference and Research Values

- 6 YO
2/10 exceeded Injury Reference Values
5/10 exceeded Injury Reference and Research Values

Door mounted bags
- 3 YO
5/5 exceeded Injury Reference Values
5/5 exceeded Injury Reference and Research Values
- 6 YO
0/5 exceeded Injury Reference Values
1/5 exceeded Injury Reference and Research Values

SLIDE 31:
Conclusions
* One vehicle did not exceed Injury Reference or ResearchValues in any test
* Six vehicles (out of 13) did not exceed Injury ReferenceValues in any test
* Tests with in-position, properly restrained occupants inforward and rear facing child restraints did not produce highloads
* Tests with Roof Mounted bags did not produce significantloads
So looks like properly restrained children are ok? (I suppose though that *properly* restrained includes in a seat that can be next to an airbag) (I have no idea where my airbags are mounted either...never considered it)


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

Are you refering to side airbags, or curtain airbags?

As far as I know you should NOT install a seat where there is a side airbag as they deploy outwards. You should be able to install any seat where there is a side _curtain_ airbag. Side curtain airbags deploy from the ceiling at the sides of the vehicle and do not pose a risk to children in carseats.

In my 2005 Ford 500 owners manual side curtain airbags are referred to as the 'safety canopy'.

my manual states:

Quote:

The Safety Canopy will not interfere with children restrained using a properly installed child or booster seat because it is designed to inflate downward from the headliner above the doors along the side window opening.
My carseat manual (dorel) does not say anything about not installing my seat next to a side curtain airbag.

HTH


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

ah, that makes sense. Thanks ElaynesMom.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElaynesMom* 
Are you refering to side airbags, or curtain airbags?

As far as I know you should NOT install a seat where there is a side airbag as they deploy outwards. You should be able to install any seat where there is a side _curtain_ airbag. Side curtain airbags deploy from the ceiling at the sides of the vehicle and do not pose a risk to children in carseats.

In my 2005 Ford 500 owners manual side curtain airbags are referred to as the 'safety canopy'.

my manual states:

My carseat manual (dorel) does not say anything about not installing my seat next to a side curtain airbag.

HTH

I'm not real sure what the difference is...I think you're saying, if it's roof mounted then it's a side curtain airbag, if it's mounted in the seat or door then it's just a side airbag? I'm not sure which the review said (I would've read it as being the same thing). So you should not install ANY seat next to a door- or seat- mounted airbag, but next to a roof-mounted, they are ALL ok? Unless of course your seat's manual says otherwise right?

(clear as mud yet anyone?)


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

The side curtain airbags basically roll down from the celing. The true side airbags (which were discontinured pretty fast iirc) come out of the door and towards and thoracic area. There are some theoretical risks associated w/ the true side ones, but the best thing for any airbag and child combo is make sure the seat is properly installed.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80* 
but the best thing ... is make sure the seat is properly installed.









Well of course!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The only kind that didn't allow installation next to side curtain airbags were some Evenflo convertibles, but they have since discontinued that rule.


----------



## azmomtoone (Aug 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The only kind that didn't allow installation next to side curtain airbags were some Evenflo convertibles, but they have since discontinued that rule.

Ok, thank you.....I did check the manual last night and didn't see anything in it....so hopefully we're ok.


----------



## LittleLlama (Feb 27, 2006)

I was going to add that I think the actual airbags make the biggest difference, not just the seat.

I can speak from recent experience that side curtain airbags don't really even touch a properly installed car seat... unless the door is coming in at them, but that's a whole other can of worms.


----------

